# How Tall are you!!!!!????



## shy guy (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm 5'6'' how tall are you guys?...later


----------



## Mini (Apr 14, 2006)

6'10". I'm like the monolith from 2001, but whiter.


----------



## UberAris (Apr 14, 2006)

5'7" or 5'8" depending on who does the measuring


----------



## herin (Apr 14, 2006)

5' 7".  
post must be longer blah blah blah


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm going to love this thread... just because I have a height thing. :wubu: 

(oh, and I'm 5'6" for anyone keeping score)


----------



## Ash (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm about 5'8


----------



## Angel (Apr 14, 2006)

I so love tall and slim men. :wubu: 

I'm 5' 8 3/4" (and always wanted to be taller)


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 14, 2006)

6'1"......


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 14, 2006)

The midget patrol has arrived - I'm 5'3" tall.


----------



## Cinda (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm 5'4 so I'm standing next to Sandi


----------



## Augustcandy (Apr 14, 2006)

Its like elementry all over again..

5'9 and working hard on my perfect 5'10...lol


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 14, 2006)

shy guy said:


> I'm 5'6'' how tall are you guys?...later



I'm 5'7" tall....and my husband Guy is 6'8" tall. I fit neatly under his chin.


----------



## Echoes (Apr 14, 2006)

5'

Yeah yeah yeah...


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 14, 2006)

Somewhere between 6' and 6'4", depending on (see Aris' post)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 14, 2006)

5 feet, 9 inches


----------



## 1300 Class (Apr 14, 2006)

6 feet, maybe 6foot 1.


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 14, 2006)

5' 4" And I have never felt short. (I know a guy who's two inches _taller_ than me and has a total short complex. No not Ataraxia, some other guy.)


----------



## vlrga (Apr 14, 2006)

5'2, and have been so since 10 or 11. I was always one of the tallest girls in my class as a child, but I happened to get my "lady's event" pretty early in life, and it's been shown that women rarely grow more than an inch after starting that. Oh well.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm a short guy at 5'5" and a half.


----------



## xoxoshelby (Apr 14, 2006)

5'6". not too tall, but I tower over my mom.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm just below 5'11.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 14, 2006)

6'6" here! And, no I am not a basketball player. OOOPs, sorry force of habit!


----------



## Carrie (Apr 14, 2006)

5'11". And 3/4".


----------



## Jes (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm taller than Carrie.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 14, 2006)

Jes said:


> I'm taller than Carrie.



When you stand on a big bucket, yes.


----------



## Jes (Apr 14, 2006)

Carrie said:


> When you stand on a big bucket, yes.


Why don't you just hush up?! Jealous much? Jealous of my towering height and hot, hot ass? Thought as much.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 14, 2006)

Jes said:


> Why don't you just hush up?! Jealous much? Jealous of my towering height and hot, hot ass?



Yes. 

It's the kind of hot, hot ass about which epic poems are written.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Apr 14, 2006)

Im not tall enough. 

I'm only 5'10 I've always wanted to be 6ft. My mom is 5'11 and I always wanted to be taller than her.


----------



## Jes (Apr 14, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Yes.
> 
> It's the kind of hot, hot ass about which epic poems are written.


True.
You know how, in certain places, there's a famous statue and a shoe, or a nose, or an ear gets rubbed and develops a lovely patina? 
Well that's how my ass functions here in Philadelphia. People, tourists especially, just can't keep their hands off it. It's been worn down to a fine sheen by all the reverence.


----------



## Donna (Apr 14, 2006)

5'3" (or 4" during the high hair days....) My husband is over 6' and like Sandie S-R I fit right underneath his chin when he is standing straight. (He tends to slouch because of his height.) I've always had a complex about my height, though. My brothers and father are my husband's height or beyond, my mother is 5' 10". I hated being called "shortcake" as a child, despite it being a term of endearment.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 14, 2006)

Jes said:


> True.
> You know how, in certain places, there's a famous statue and a shoe, or a nose, or an ear gets rubbed and develops a lovely patina?
> Well that's how my ass functions here in Philadelphia. People, tourists especially, just can't keep their hands off it. It's been worn down to a fine sheen by all the reverence.



Lady. Words fail me. 



:bow:


----------



## abluesman (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm 5 foot 5 1/2 inches. Christy is 6 foot. And yes, she bends over to kiss me.


----------



## Webmaster (Apr 14, 2006)

shy guy said:


> I'm 5'6'' how tall are you guys?...later



Six foot exactly.


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 14, 2006)

5ft 9ins but I wish I was a bit more petite. If someones got their magic wand out can I please be 5ft 5in? Happy to donate the spare 4 inches to anyone who wants them 

Love to All
Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## SocialbFly (Apr 14, 2006)

i am 6 ft tall with tennis shoes on....and i claim every inch, lol (and um, no, lol, they are not platform tennis shoes, lol)


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 14, 2006)

Last I checked I was about 5'11.5". So I'm assuming I'm right around 6 ft. now.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 14, 2006)

I say 5'8..could be 5'7and one half.....I want to be 6'1...any man out there wanna give me a few of his inches?.............


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 14, 2006)

mossystate said:


> any man out there wanna give me a few of his inches?.............



Waits for someone to respond to this with a pick-up line.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 14, 2006)

I am near the 5'8" mark....and Mini...you are a sexy monolith


----------



## gangstadawg (Apr 14, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> The midget patrol has arrived - I'm 5'3" tall.


damn im 5'2 tall


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 14, 2006)

5ft 5 in - which ain't bad for a mushroom


----------



## Rosie (Apr 14, 2006)

5'4"

Guess I have to type something else in, it wouldn't accept less than 10 characters to the post lol


----------



## Ryan (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm 6'3", and I've been this tall since my early/mid teens.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 14, 2006)

5'8" or there abouts, here....but I was that height in 5th grade.


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Apr 14, 2006)

57, 1.72 m, 1737 mm, 1.90000 yards (and with shoes: 59).


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 14, 2006)

5' 5 1/2" I tower over the matenal side of my family.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Apr 14, 2006)

5'3"...I come from a long line of short fat woman


----------



## EvilPrincess (Apr 14, 2006)

five eight and three quarters (one way to bypass the 10 character limit)


----------



## HassanChop (Apr 15, 2006)

Five-eight and some change.


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 15, 2006)

Not quite 5'6".

There seems to be a minimum post length requirement, so I'll just keep typing, because otherwise it's...

...too short. (Wait, wasn't there another thread with that topic?  )

-Rusty


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm 5' 6"...need to type more......that should do it!


----------



## WouldBeFeedee (Apr 15, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> 5'3"...I come from a long line of short fat woman


Snap... though I come from a line of tall, fat women. I'm not sure what went wrong with me.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Apr 15, 2006)

5' 5"! Taller than the average woman, but I'd rather have another six inches or so. Either in height or a penis. Oh well.


----------



## BBW Betty (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm 5'3," and have been since the sixth grade. I'm the shortest one in my family but won't admit it to my sister.


----------



## RedHead (Apr 15, 2006)

5' 3" here...but I am often thought to be around 5'8" because I always wear heels. Tom Selleck didn't know how short I was for about the first 4 months when he stood next to me and I was bare footed The first thing he said "God, I didn't realize how short you were!"

Tom is 6'1" and I love to snuggle up on his chest....rrrrowrww:kiss2: :wubu:


----------



## Stealth (Apr 15, 2006)

Six foot four.



> 5' 5"! Taller than the average woman, but I'd rather have another six inches or so. Either in height or a penis. Oh well.



Eeeek. I've got that much to spare with enough left over to keep everyone happy.

(Oh okay, now That was me being big-headed. No, big-headed as in... oh... never mind...!!!)


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Apr 15, 2006)

Hmm.. I recall having one of these threads before.

I'm 6'3". And to the short ladies: I love you all the same.


----------



## Angel (Apr 16, 2006)

Any of you tall guys single?


----------



## swordchick (Apr 16, 2006)

5'11" I am


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 16, 2006)

vlrga said:


> 5'2, and have been so since 10 or 11. I was always one of the tallest girls in my class as a child, but I happened to get my "lady's event" pretty early in life, and it's been shown that women rarely grow more than an inch after starting that. Oh well.



Yep, me too. After visiting my chiropractor I'm closer to 5'3" but truthfully? I'm 5'2" (eyes of blue, coochie coochie coochie coo...) My sweetie is 6'2", a full foot taller than me (I love it!)

Oh and my kids? Have been taller than me for quite some time.


----------



## Big_Belly_Lover (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm 5'8" and I love me ladies short  !!

Matthew.


----------



## Orso (Apr 16, 2006)

6'3" for anglo-saxons or 1.91 m for the rest of the world, and I'm built like the aboove-mentioned monolith.


----------



## eightyseven (Apr 16, 2006)

5'10''... and I usually like to date girls that are shorter... but that's a big range


----------



## johnnny2005 (Jan 9, 2007)

Im 6ft 2''


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm only 5'2'' - I love being a shorty!


----------



## clynn (Jan 9, 2007)

I am 5ft 9in. I've always wanted to be at least 6ft. When I was in 7th grade, we did some kind of calculation with your age and present height, and the answer told you how tall you would end up being. I did it and it said 6ft. I remembered that when I turned 18 and had only grown a few inches. I was pissed, cause I knew there was no way I was going to get any taller at that point. 

Stupid equation....


----------



## UberAris (Jan 9, 2007)

5'8" and damn proud of it!


----------



## Emma (Jan 9, 2007)

Angel said:


> I so love tall and slim men. :wubu:
> 
> I'm 5' 8 3/4" (and always wanted to be taller)



I'm 5'8.5 and I really hate being this tall.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm 6'... and I swear, Carrie is taller than I am. So, SHE SITS ON A THRONE OF LIES! 

The woman has got to be over 6'.


----------



## andreamoxie (Jan 9, 2007)

im 5'5  and i like taller guyss which in my case is easy to find


----------



## GunnerFA (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm 6' or 180cm in metric. A good height in general.


----------



## marlowegarp (Jan 9, 2007)

I am 5'11". But I'm okay with with it. Not! I want to be Robert Mitchum-tall. What the hell! 

Sorry, I work at a coffeeshop.


----------



## Accept (Jan 9, 2007)

6'4" 


///end of post notification because it wouldn't let me post with less than 10 characters///


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 9, 2007)

5'7" flat footed. But unless you are chillin' in my house with me, that you will never see. In about every pair of shoes that I own, I am at LEAST 5'8"-5'9".

Mmmm....heels.


----------



## Tooz (Jan 9, 2007)

Either 5'8 or 5'9. Dunno.

I like heeled shoes, too.


----------



## Mini (Jan 9, 2007)

7'.

Nothing's changed but I was tired of saying 6'10". It made me feel inadequate.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 9, 2007)

I am 5'11  ...


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 9, 2007)

5'6... *drop head* I hate being short


----------



## saturdayasusual (Jan 9, 2007)

5'6.5". Sometimes I feel too short and other times I feel too tall. Blah.


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 9, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> 5'6... *drop head* I hate being short



it doesnt matter how tall you are...

KnottyOne...you are a great guy


----------



## supersoup (Jan 9, 2007)

i'm 5'1".

and yes, i still climb my big ass up onto the counters to get things out of the cupboards!!!


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm 5'1 and Tracy... I'll take your spare 4 inches and that'll make us both 5'5 !! woohoo 



BeaBea said:


> 5ft 9ins but I wish I was a bit more petite. If someones got their magic wand out can I please be 5ft 5in? Happy to donate the spare 4 inches to anyone who wants them
> 
> Love to All
> Tracey
> ...


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Jan 9, 2007)

I bought a small step stool *sigh*



supersoup said:


> i'm 5'1".
> 
> and yes, i still climb my big ass up onto the counters to get things out of the cupboards!!!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2007)

.... 5'6" tall ......


----------



## Mini (Jan 9, 2007)

supersoup said:


> i'm 5'1".
> 
> and yes, i still climb my big ass up onto the counters to get things out of the cupboards!!!



I used to do that when I was six.


----------



## herin (Jan 9, 2007)

I am 5'7" hooray.


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2007)

Mini said:


> I used to do that when I was six.



Dude, I've wondered why your screen name is Mini and then again you are, well, really friggin tall ?¿?¿?  :happy:

BTW, My wife, Josalynn is only 4'11"


----------



## supersoup (Jan 9, 2007)

Mini said:


> I used to do that when I was six.



shush you, we aren't all vertically blessed like you are, collegiate!!


----------



## love dubh (Jan 9, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> 5'6... *drop head* I hate being short



We're the same size, tiger.


----------



## Mini (Jan 9, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Dude, I've wondered why your screen name is Mini and then again you are, well, really friggin tall ?¿?¿?  :happy:
> 
> BTW, My wife, Josalynn is only 4'11"



It's my nickname from back when I looked like a shorter version of my brother. It stuck, and now it's got the ironical edge to keep it all funny-like.


----------



## speakeasy (Jan 9, 2007)

six feet and three inches


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2007)

Ahhhhhh I see.


----------



## supersoup (Jan 9, 2007)

i enjoy being short, and i blame it for my extremely irrational fear of heights.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm 5'4............and I like tall guys..or short guys..hell..just be taller than me ok! lol


----------



## missaf (Jan 9, 2007)

5 foot 9  I used to be 5'8" -- then I had 2 years of spinal therapy after my car accident and the traction made me an inch taller


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 9, 2007)

love dubh said:


> We're the same size, tiger.



YAY!!! I'm not totally tiny and I wont look akwardly small next to you ^_^


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

supersoup said:


> shush you, we aren't all vertically blessed like you are, collegiate!!


Being horizontally blessed can be a fine thing, too, though...


----------



## supersoup (Jan 9, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Being horizontally blessed can be a fine thing, too, though...



100 points to you sir.


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 9, 2007)

5'10" in my barefeet...when I go out I like to wear heels though...I love being tall!!!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 9, 2007)

6' 1" . ..


----------



## ssbbwluv4life79 (Jan 9, 2007)

5'11 or 6'


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 9, 2007)

I win, I win - I"m the shortest! I am 4 feet 11 1/2 inches!  My hubby is exactly 6 feet tall.

~Punkin


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jan 10, 2007)

6'2" with Mrs SC coming in at 5'2".


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 10, 2007)

5'6", although everyone always swears I'm taller.


----------



## lemmink (Jan 10, 2007)

5'4". I'm leetle. But I like to pretend I'm 6'6".


----------



## Spanky (Jan 10, 2007)

182mm or 6'-0". My wife is 5'-2" and can kick my ass to the curb.


----------



## missaf (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh I should add my son if 4'4" and he's only 6


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm 5'6". Seeing a lot of 5'6"s here. People think I'm taller too--why does that happen to fat folk?

I like lots of types of guys, but I must admit to really liking tallies. I have that little involuntary awwoooooga! reaction when somebody tells me they're over 6', esp. when it's 6'3", 6'4", 6'5"...probably like some of y'all guys' reactions to somebody saying their weight, I suppose? It's completely non-cerebral. Kinda horndog. Yeah, I'll admit it. It's just an attention-getter, though, a preference--not a prereq.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 10, 2007)

5'7". Or a foot less than my circumference, however you want to measure it.


----------



## vaikman (Jan 10, 2007)

I think I´m 6ft, but I never really understound how you meassure in feet and inches since I´m in Sweden


----------



## mango (Jan 10, 2007)

*6ft


*


----------



## cosulivan84 (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm 4'11" according to my boyfriend, but i maintain i'm 5'.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jan 10, 2007)

6' 6". But I slouch so that I can hear the little people.


----------



## Deidrababe (Jan 10, 2007)

5'10

Yay!


----------



## eightyseven (Jan 10, 2007)

I vary between 5'9'' and 5'10" since no two measuring devices seem to agree. The jury is still out, although I can categorically say I'm not short.

Random aside... what happened to the OP? Is it bad that I miss his gross overuse of emoticons?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 10, 2007)

I stand a big whopping 5'4"

I held the title of "tallest woman in the family" on my mother's side until my oldest daughter surpassed me this year at 5'5"
The doctor says she will be around 5'8 or 5'9
I blame her father for that.......


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 10, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> Random aside... what happened to the OP? Is it bad that I miss his gross overuse of emoticons?



 :wubu:   :doh: :batting: :kiss2:   :smitten:


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 10, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> The midget patrol has arrived - I'm 5'3" tall.



Sandie, I know what you mean. I'm 5'2" (barely)


----------



## Paw Paw (Jan 10, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> The midget patrol has arrived - I'm 5'3" tall.



I represent the lollipop kids!  5'3" here.

Peace,
2P.

p.s. vaikman, 2.5cm=1" 6' = 1.8m I think


----------



## Aliena (Jan 10, 2007)

rainyday said:


> 5'7". Or a foot less than my circumference, however you want to measure it.



This just made me realize I'm rounder by 2" than I'm tall. 
I never thought of it like that!


----------



## indy500tchr (Jan 10, 2007)

Mini said:


> Originally Posted by supersoup
> i'm 5'1".
> 
> and yes, i still climb my big ass up onto the counters to get things out of the cupboards!!!
> ...



You had a big ass when you were six? What happened to it?


----------



## vaikman (Jan 10, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> I represent the lollipop kids!  5'3" here.
> 
> Peace,
> 2P.
> ...




then 6ft it is lol thanks


----------



## Carrie (Jan 10, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> I'm 6'... and I swear, Carrie is taller than I am. So, SHE SITS ON A THRONE OF LIES!
> 
> The woman has got to be over 6'.



That's so funny - I'd swear that you're taller than ME, lady.  Just to be sure, though, I'll measure myself when I get home.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 10, 2007)

Carrie said:


> That's so funny - I'd swear that you're taller than ME, lady.  Just to be sure, though, I'll measure myself when I get home.



Hmmm... Maybe we just weren't paying attention to each others' shoes???


----------



## Carrie (Jan 10, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Hmmm... Maybe we just weren't paying attention to each others' shoes???



Good point - I think I wore flats the whole time except for nye - 2" heels that night. Risky move when your date's 5'10" (thank god for cowboy boots).


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 10, 2007)

So, I don't know.
My driver's license says five-seven, but i tend to say five-six at times. And I really don't know. I prefer five-seven, which is why I wrote it down. I should check.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 10, 2007)

6'4" tall everybody is too tall


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 10, 2007)

snuggletiger said:


> 6'4" tall everybody is too tall



B.S.

And that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## James (Jan 10, 2007)

six foot four....

here's a pic of me in the garden of my NEW HOUSE...!


(can u tell i'm a little proud? lol) 

View attachment garden.jpg


----------



## ATrueFA (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm a whopping 5'5" though I've shrunk maybe 1/2" or so from age since the last time my height was measured...


Dave


----------



## Canadian (Jan 10, 2007)

5'11. I'm still reaching for that 6 foot rainbow. Something tells me I might never get it.


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm 5'6" but everyone thinks I am taller because I am stubborn as a mule and I talk a lot. I also have really good posture thanks to my Grandmomma. 

I don't care for overly tall men. I like 5'9" to 6'0". I like to wrestle.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 10, 2007)

StrawberryShortcake said:


> I'm 5'6" but everyone thinks I am taller because I am stubborn as a mule and I talk a lot. I also have really good posture thanks to my Grandmomma.
> 
> I don't care for overly tall men. I like 5'9" to 6'0". I like to wrestle.



I'll take your overly tall men. I do like wrestling, but I like head-butting tall men in the chest more!


----------



## James (Jan 10, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I'll take your overly tall men. I do like wrestling, but I like head-butting tall men in the chest more!



what's overly tall then?

do I qualify or am I safe from a possible headbutt attack?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 10, 2007)

James said:


> what's overly tall then?
> 
> do I qualify or am I safe from a possible headbutt attack?



Oh you qualify, James, Oh do you QUALIFY! 

Better start working out those pecs. I'm fiesty.


----------



## James (Jan 10, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Oh you qualify, James, Oh do you QUALIFY!
> 
> Better start working out those pecs. I'm fiesty.



lol ok... its either that or the body armour then i guess


----------



## ataraxia (Jan 10, 2007)

James said:


> six foot four....
> 
> here's a pic of me in the garden of my NEW HOUSE...!
> 
> ...



Dude! I just bought a house today too!

And I'm 5'8" if anybody cares.


----------



## Mini (Jan 10, 2007)

indy500tchr said:


> You had a big ass when you were six? What happened to it?



It disappeared with my innocence and my faith in humanity.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 10, 2007)

Carrie said:


> That's so funny - I'd swear that you're taller than ME, lady.  Just to be sure, though, I'll measure myself when I get home.



I've officially joined the tall club at 5' 7" barefoot! Which now means that in my two inch heels I tower over one of the guys above me. (He claims to be 5' 7" also.) Given, it's always been my dream to be tall and rule over the shorties (and punt them like footballs).


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm 5'10 and looking for a tall bbw within a 2 hour radius to admire.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 10, 2007)

5'7-5'8, never was really sure on that one. I think I could have another inch on me if my mom haden't introduced me to coffee at age 12. My brother is 6'4. But I'm cool with being this tall.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 10, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> 5'7-5'8, never was really sure on that one. I think I could have another inch on me if my mom haden't introduced me to coffee at age 12. My brother is 6'4. But I'm cool with being this tall.



Caffeine slows bone growth? Then I'm supposed to be about 7' tall. My mother let me have Diet Pepsi at 10 months and let me have cafe au lait in a bottle when I was two or so!!!


----------



## lyonheart535 (Jan 10, 2007)

i'm 6.0 and i wear a size 12 shoe i have a son who is 6.1 and wear's 13 1.2 shoe he just had a son and i shutter to see how big he will get. both my son and his wife are tall.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 10, 2007)

Jeepy! You're not going to believe this - all this time I've been saying I'm 5'11" and 3/4"? I just measured myself really carefully, twice, in different locations of the house (I don't know why), and I'm only 5'11"! 

I don't know why I find that so weird, but I do.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 10, 2007)

5'4" without shoes..... I usually wear 2-2 1/2" heels..... I'm a shorty!!


----------



## James (Jan 10, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Jeepy! You're not going to believe this - all this time I've been saying I'm 5'11" and 3/4"? I just measured myself really carefully, twice, in different locations of the house (I don't know why), and I'm only 5'11"!
> 
> I don't know why I find that so weird, but I do.



sorry to come over all "here's the science bit"... but you shrink during the day Ms Pepperpot style cos the spine compresses. You get longer overnight so if u measure yourself when u wake up it should be back to your old height...


----------



## Mini (Jan 10, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Jeepy! You're not going to believe this - all this time I've been saying I'm 5'11" and 3/4"? I just measured myself really carefully, twice, in different locations of the house (I don't know why), and I'm only 5'11"!
> 
> I don't know why I find that so weird, but I do.



I always thought you were tall.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 10, 2007)

James said:


> sorry to come over all "here's the science bit"... but you shrink during the day Ms Pepperpot style cos the spine compresses. You get longer overnight so if u measure yourself when u wake up it should be back to your old height...



We'll just see what happens in the morning, then, Professor McSmartyPants.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 10, 2007)

Mini said:


> I always thought you were tall.



I know. Yet here I am, positively petite.


----------



## Mini (Jan 10, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I know. Yet here I am, positively petite.



Maybe you're due for a growth spurt.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 10, 2007)

Mini said:


> Maybe you're due for a growth spurt.



FEEDER. .


----------



## Mini (Jan 10, 2007)

Carrie said:


> FEEDER. .



Why do people always assume the worst when I say anything? It's, like, discrimination, man.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 10, 2007)

Mini said:


> Why do people always assume the worst when I say anything? It's, like, discrimination, man.



I do it to hide my thinly veiled feelings of pure gutteral lust for you.


----------



## Mini (Jan 10, 2007)

Carrie said:


> I do it to hide my thinly veiled feelings of pure gutteral lust for you.



See? Right there! It's never, Oh, Mini, I love you, or Bear my many children, studmuffin, it's always I want emotionally unsatisfying yet physically pleasing animal sex.

There's much going on beneath my surface! C'mon, someone give me a probe!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 10, 2007)

There is barely such thing as overly tall.... 6' and over is just more of the good stuff. Mmmmmmmm.



I'm 5'6".


----------



## Carrie (Jan 10, 2007)

Mini said:


> See? Right there! It's never, Oh, Mini, I love you, or Bear my many children, studmuffin, it's always I want emotionally unsatisfying yet physically pleasing animal sex.



Remember that post where I said you were so virile you impregnated me via the internet? I was recalling that today and laughing. 

*sings* Someone needs a hobbbbyyy....


----------



## Tanicarl (Jan 10, 2007)

6'0" tall here, but still growing...J.K.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 10, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> There is barely such thing as overly tall.... 6' and over is just more of the good stuff. Mmmmmmmm.



AnnMarie, as I live and breathe, you are just the _sauciest_ little minx. :batting:


----------



## Mini (Jan 10, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Remember that post where I said you were so virile you impregnated me via the internet? I was recalling that today and laughing.
> 
> *sings* Someone needs a hobbbbyyy....



I have a hobby. It's this.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 10, 2007)

Mini said:


> I have a hobby. It's this.



I meant me, doofy. 

Anyway. So you're what, 5'3"? That's awesome.


----------



## elle camino (Jan 10, 2007)

the title of this thread hurts my soul.


p.s. i mean the title of this thread hurts my soul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????????


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 10, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Jeepy! You're not going to believe this - all this time I've been saying I'm 5'11" and 3/4"? I just measured myself really carefully, twice, in different locations of the house (I don't know why), and I'm only 5'11"!
> 
> I don't know why I find that so weird, but I do.



Your spine compresses as the day wears on, shorty, usually by about half an inch.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 10, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Your spine compresses as the day wears on, shorty, usually by about half an inch.



You're late. Professor James McSmartyPants beat you to the science.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 10, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> You're late. Professor James McSmartyPants beat you to the science.



OHH SNAP!

He's so getting his ass whipped when he least expects it.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 10, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> OHH SNAP!
> 
> He's so getting his ass whipped when he least expects it.



head butt him right in the sternum, apparently he hates that.


----------



## James (Jan 10, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> You're late. Professor James McSmartyPants beat you to the science.



thanks AnnMarie...

now write 100 times 

"I will not make fun of Professor McSmartypants in front of the class"

or you'll be on detention!


----------



## James (Jan 10, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> head butt him right in the sternum, apparently he hates that.



oh and now AFG has turned up I see to undermine the Professor!

Threats and violence in class too eh?!


----------



## Carrie (Jan 10, 2007)

James said:


> now write 100 times
> 
> "I will not make fun of Professor McSmartypants in front of the class"
> 
> or you'll be on detention!



Oooh, Professor McSmartyPants! Suddenly I'm feeling very "Don't Stand So Close To Me". :batting:


----------



## James (Jan 10, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Oooh, Professor McSmartyPants! Suddenly I'm feeling very "Don't Stand So Close To Me". :batting:



hehe... lol


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 10, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Oooh, Professor McSmartyPants! Suddenly I'm feeling very "Don't Stand So Close To Me". :batting:



You two should...um...continue. I'll be standing right here. Watching. With a camera.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 10, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> You two should...um...continue. I'll be standing right here. Watching. With a camera.



BRB - going to go change into my tartan plaid mini skirt. 'Cause I put the "tart" in tartan, y'know.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey!!!! He reprimanded me first, therefore I get the option of first and most naughty refusal. 

Sheesh.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 10, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Hey!!!! He reprimanded me first, therefore I get the option of first and most naughty refusal.
> 
> Sheesh.



No problem. Just wave something shiny at me, or better yet, roll a cupcake in the opposite direction, and I'll be occupied for a good 20 minutes.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 10, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Hey!!!! He reprimanded me first, therefore I get the option of first and most naughty refusal.
> 
> Sheesh.



Why don't you go stand over there next to Ms. Tart Carrie and um James, you get real mad and...um...again I'll be over here. you know. Making sure everyone's ok. Safe word: headbutt!


----------



## Mystic Rain (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm 5'4". Being short has its ups and downs. Downside, you can't reach really high places. Upside, you can fit where the tall ones cannot.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 10, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Why don't you go stand over there next to Ms. Tart Carrie and um James, you get real mad and...um...again I'll be over here. you know. Making sure everyone's ok. Safe word: headbutt!



I see a grand and glorious future in adult film direction for you, AFG.


----------



## James (Jan 10, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Why don't you go stand over there next to Ms. Tart Carrie and um James, you get real mad and...um...again I'll be over here. you know. Making sure everyone's ok. Safe word: headbutt!



hehehe... 

safe word....lol

btw... I'm still not seeing those lines AnnMarie! 

the rest of u watch it else it'll be detentions all round!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 10, 2007)

Carrie said:


> No problem. Just wave something shiny at me, or better yet, roll a cupcake in the opposite direction, and I'll be occupied for a good 20 minutes.



Better yet, I'm going to take a package of the mini cupcakes, you know about 20 in a pack, and just fling them off into the air. 

I'm going to need some time, and the snack hunt should keep you busy.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 10, 2007)

James said:


> hehehe...
> 
> safe word....lol
> 
> ...



Sorry Professor McSmartyPants, I just can't seem to concentrate. Perhaps a little hands-on tutelage?

:batting:


----------



## furious styles (Jan 10, 2007)

i'm a hair under 6 foot.

and by hair i mean like, an inch. or two. or seven.

just kidding i'm about 5'11.


----------



## James (Jan 10, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Sorry Professor McSmartyPants, I just can't seem to concentrate. Perhaps a little hands-on tutelage?
> 
> :batting:



AnnMarie (and others)

your conduct in class is most inappropriate.

The Professor is very disappointed in you all and will see you in his office for detention where the sternest punishment will be given!!!!

class dismissed.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 10, 2007)

James said:


> AnnMarie (and others)
> 
> your conduct in class is most inappropriate.
> 
> ...



You suck!

*runs to be first at detention*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 10, 2007)

I've got this picture in my head of AM flinging a box of mini cupcakes in the air and Carrie all desperate, trying to grab them all and pile them in her tiny camisole that's slipping off her shoulders, hair in face and I just can't STAND it.

lolololololol. i type that because its true.


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 10, 2007)

I know I'm weighing in on this a bit late, but i'm 6'4. No, I didn't play basketball, but yes, I could always tell it was raining before anybody else


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 11, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Better yet, I'm going to take a package of the mini cupcakes, you know about 20 in a pack, and just fling them off into the air.
> 
> I'm going to need some time, and the snack hunt should keep you busy.



Get a 20-pack, but remove one. She'll be busy a good long time!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 11, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Get a 20-pack, but remove one. She'll be busy a good long time!



Oh my God. You're an evil genius. 

You're hired!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 11, 2007)

Carrie said:


> Jeepy! You're not going to believe this - all this time I've been saying I'm 5'11" and 3/4"? I just measured myself really carefully, twice, in different locations of the house (I don't know why), and I'm only 5'11"!
> 
> I don't know why I find that so weird, but I do.



Okay. FINE! Your tape measure sits on a throne of lies!!!!!!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 11, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Oh my God. You're an evil genius.



Thank you. :bow: 




(It's a Canadian thing.)


----------



## Canonista (Jan 11, 2007)

When my persistent back trouble isn't killing me and I can stand straight up, I'm 6'2.


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 11, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> Okay. FINE! Your tape measure sits on a throne of lies!!!!!!



I LIKE TO WHISPER TOO


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jan 11, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> I LIKE TO WHISPER TOO



I like to smile! Smiling's my favorite!


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 11, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> I like to smile! Smiling's my favorite!



We elves try to stick to the four main food groups: candy, candy canes, candy corns and syrup. 





This was me on New Years Eve, just on a bunkbed Viva La Elf


----------



## Wagimawr (Jan 11, 2007)

5'7" (maybe 5'6"?)


----------



## elle camino (Jan 11, 2007)

bare feet: something like 5'5. in shoes: 5'8/5'9ish.


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 11, 2007)

elle camino said:


> bare feet: something like 5'5. in shoes: 5'8/5'9ish.



I think this guy borrowed your shoes


----------



## Carrie (Jan 11, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I've got this picture in my head of AM flinging a box of mini cupcakes in the air and Carrie all desperate, trying to grab them all and pile them in her tiny camisole that's slipping off her shoulders, hair in face and I just can't STAND it.
> 
> lolololololol. i type that because its true.



That mental image is frighteningly accurate.  

And FreeThinker, you're MEAN!!


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 11, 2007)

5'4"...Run of the mill..I've always wanted to be taller...but my shoes all make me 5'6"..gotta love the heel.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 11, 2007)

Carrie said:


> No problem. Just wave something shiny at me, or better yet, roll a cupcake in the opposite direction, and I'll be occupied for a good 20 minutes.



"Raccoons, you women are. Always distracted by something tasty and/or shiny."


----------



## MoonGoddess (Jan 11, 2007)

_5'6"...tall in comparison to the rest of my family._


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Im 5'10". Cute, fat AND tall I've got it all


----------



## Shala (Jan 11, 2007)

In bare feet, nearly 5'11". You know I have noticed that in southeast Lousiana people are a bit shorter on average. So I stand out.....really stand out.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Shala said:


> In bare feet, nearly 5'11". You know I have noticed that in southeast Lousiana people are a bit shorter on average. So I stand out.....really stand out.




I too have noticed people in the Uk are rather small. There are a few tall ones....but for the most part I am a giant, lol, both in width and height


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 11, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> I know I'm weighing in on this a bit late, but i'm 6'4. No, I didn't play basketball, but yes, I could always tell it was raining before anybody else



YEAH!!! Love the tall guys!

:wubu:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 11, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I too have noticed people in the Uk are rather small. There are a few tall ones....but for the most part I am a giant, lol, both in width and height




LOL wait til you come up to Scotland to visit, D! I was amazed how tall the women were down south! I am 5' 3" and this is the average height for women here. I never feel short except when trying to reach the top shelf in the supermarket.


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 11, 2007)

Ha...when I was in high school (in Georgia)...I went to the prom with a friend who was on the volleyball team, she was 6'5.....only time i've ever danced with someone taller than I was (even if it was just an inch)


----------



## supersoup (Jan 11, 2007)

i was measured at the hospital yesterday, according to them i'm only 5'. oy.


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 11, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> Ha...when I was in high school (in Georgia)...I went to the prom with a friend who was on the volleyball team, she was 6'5.....only time i've ever danced with someone taller than I was (even if it was just an inch)



Tall boys are my favorite.


----------



## Shala (Jan 11, 2007)

This1Yankee said:


> Tall boys are my favorite.



Boys are my favorite.


----------



## Fairia (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm about 5'3" and hope to not shrink . I second or third that I like the tall guys :wubu: .


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jan 11, 2007)

Mini said:


> See? Right there! It's never, Oh, Mini, I love you, or Bear my many children, studmuffin, it's always I want emotionally unsatisfying yet physically pleasing animal sex.
> 
> There's much going on beneath my surface! C'mon, someone give me a probe!


I've offered to probe you more times than I can count, my love....

Oh wait. That was offering myself to be probed by you. Never mind.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jan 11, 2007)

I am 5'4, Chimpi is 6'2
He likes to use my head as an arm rest...lol...
I am taller then My Mom and My Sister...LOL...but thats about it...My Two brothers, one is taller then me and One Was taller then me. 

I so hate being Short But Chimpi loves it!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm about 5'10''.


----------



## tinkerbell (Jan 15, 2007)

5'7" and a half


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 15, 2007)

Hooray for tall women, short women and also women somewhere inbetween!

HOORAY!


----------



## supersoup (Jan 15, 2007)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> Hooray for tall women, short women and also women somewhere inbetween!
> 
> HOORAY!



you're getting rep for your reason for editing, hahahahahahaa!!


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Jan 15, 2007)

supersoup said:


> you're getting rep for your reason for editing, hahahahahahaa!!



ANOTHER HOORAY!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 15, 2007)

I honestly don't recall posting to this thread before but, if I have, please forgive me.

I'm an average sized guy of 5'10", one of my best friends happens to be a tiny and petite girl of 5'1".

Yeah, it's interesting/sometimes awkward when I hug her...she lives in Georgia, so I don't see her very often...the top of her head is right about level with my heart (right between my chest). She just hugs me around the belly and I kinda stoop down and wrap around her.

I don't know as I have a height preference for girls. With the shorties, I'm good for getting stuff off high shelves but it's also fun to have taller girls look you in the eyes. Yeah, I enjoy everything in between too.


Dennis


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm 5'11"...I sooo wanted to be 6 foot even. My dad is 6 foot, and I swear I wanted to be his height or taller. But oh well. I think it is my irish and italian genes working against me


----------



## Mishty (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm 5'7-ish


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 16, 2007)

6'4" and dreading when I get old and start to shrink.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 16, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> LOL wait til you come up to Scotland to visit, D! I was amazed how tall the women were down south! I am 5' 3" and this is the average height for women here. I never feel short except when trying to reach the top shelf in the supermarket.




Ahhhh so THAT explains all the shorties in my family


----------



## porkchop (Jan 16, 2007)

Cinda said:


> I'm 5'4 so I'm standing next to Sandi



and I am standing next to these guys.....I am 5'4".


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 17, 2007)

Did anyone ever notice that Tom Cruise is so short? Who knew? haha


----------



## supersoup (Jan 17, 2007)

adrianTX said:


> Did anyone ever notice that Tom Cruise is so short? Who knew? haha



i'm still shorter...

SADNESS ENSUES.


----------



## Krissy12 (Jan 27, 2007)

The shortness just adds to the cuteness, Soup. It's part of the whole Soupy canned package! lol

I, myself, love men who are tall, who are short and who are in between.


----------



## PagalDesi4Life (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm 6'1"....i always had a thing for shorties though. the possibilities are endless.


----------

